# Intel i7 720 vs i7 620

## optiluca

Hi all.  :Smile:   I am looking into getting a new laptop, and am puzzled by the differences between the i7 620 and the i7 720.  The 620 has the higher clock speed, the 720 twice the cores.  Since the one process that will be gaining the most from a better processor is compiling packages in portage, I am looking into getting what will be faster for compilations.  How well does compilation scale on 8 virtual cores??  Does it scale well enough to offset the clock speed difference?  Any direct experiences?

Thanks in advance  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

The more core you have, the more power you will be able to use.

CoreI7 720 seems to be faster then a CoreI7 620.

----------

## trilexx

Yupp, d2_racing is right. The 620 is slower than the 720. It will consume less power though. If you are building a desktop just get the quadcore, if you buy a notebook with long battery runtime in mind go for the 620(M).

Have a look: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_i7_microprocessors

trilexx

----------

## d2_racing

Indeed, laptop with a Corei7 can be use for 3-4 hours max I think.

And don't compile when using the battery, you may slip to 1 hour.

----------

